# Transferer les photos ipad vers imac (dossiers comprises )



## effoworld (25 Mai 2014)

Bonjour 

depuis que j ai mon ipad mini avec 128 go qui me permet de transférer de mon appareil photo à l ipad (wifi ) puis j ai organiser les dossiers (une 30 gaine de dossiers ) 

et là je me suis dit qu il est dans de stocker mon disque dur par sécurité 

donc j ouvre mon imac et transfert photo puis je branche l ipad et j ai tous les photos mélangés mais il y a pas de dossiers que j ai organiser dans mon ipad ...

y a t il une soluce pour que je puisse transférer les dossiers comprises pour me faire gagner du temps 

Merci


----------



## adixya (8 Juin 2014)

J'ai la même question, car je ne vois pas l'intérêt de bosser sur ipad par rapport aux photos (tri dans des albums, modifications, etc).

D'après ce que je comprends, l'iPad n'est pas spécialement prévu pour ça. Il faut d'abord travailler sur pc ou Mac puis transférer le fruit des travaux par une synchro avec itunes. L'inverse ne semble pas possible en l'état : travailler sur ipad puis sauvegarder le travail sur pc ou Mac.

Y a-t-il une solution au sein de l'écosystème apple pour travailler sur ipad et transférer de l'iPad vers l'extérieur, ou bien faut-il forcément  passer par des logiciels tiers éventuellement payants ou bien un jailbreak ?

Je trouverais ca tellement plus simple et agréable de bosser directement sur ipad et sauvegarder ensuite ailleurs...


----------



## lineakd (8 Juin 2014)

@effoworld & adixya, renseignez-vous sur les apps photosync ou photo manager pro.


----------



## adixya (9 Juin 2014)

Ok merci mais j'aurais bien aimé faire sans application d'un éditeur tiers...
Cela dit si il n'y a pas d'autre moyen...


----------

